# On the move



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Last night I went out after work with a great plan, walk the same cattail slough where no one walks that is full of water that I had shot a limit out of last Thur, in about 15 min. Great plan but forgot about the time change and I was one hour later so instead of the birds roosting they were on the move towards the corn. I kicked up about 40 birds, about 15 roosters but all were running ahead. When birds are on the move it is about impossible to catch up to them. Got out foxed by the cocks!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Had the EXACT same experience near TL/M last night on my buddies land! Ended up getting skunked (not literally). Took 3 shots I shouldn't have and put my tail between my legs and drove home!


----------

